# Beach Bunny (5 pics)



## Relle (Apr 19, 2011)

A bun having fun in the sun. Ellie at the beach.



















1 - under the tent.
2 - will I go for a swim ?
3 - think I'll just clean instead.
4 - or just pose for camera.
5 - so tired, sleepy time.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Apr 19, 2011)

Outstanding bunny ... outstanding photos!

I received a text from my daughter last Friday morning to say the Easer bunny was in her back yard.  She'd found a bunny (pet) playing on the grass outside her fence, so had encouraged it in, as she lives close to a busy Sydney road.  She gave her cuddles and food and put adverts around the area she lived.  Luckily her moodle didn't mind Easter and the two were happy until today, when finally Easter was claimed by some people who lived a few houses away.


----------



## Traceyann (Apr 19, 2011)

OMG did u seriously take your bunny to the beach lol :shock: ....I have heard of people taking their GPS on holidays too.......Lucky bunny !!!!! Hope he had sun screen on lol, u know that white skin burns lmao


----------



## agriffin (Apr 19, 2011)

That is seriously the cutest thing in the world!! And you got such great pics!!


----------



## krissy (Apr 19, 2011)

that is super cute! i am scared of bunnies though. i mean i like to look at them and pet their backs, but i am afraid they will bite me. lol


----------



## soapbuddy (Apr 19, 2011)

Awwww! He looks so cute!


----------



## kelleyaynn (Apr 19, 2011)

What a lucky bunny!  I wish I was at that beach....!


----------



## Relle (Apr 19, 2011)

Kaz, bunnies tend to wonder, I worry to if they'll get run over. At least the owners picked the bun back up.

Krissy,its a shame your scared they'll bite, better safe than sorry. I had a little boy pating her at the beach but keep an eye on things just in case.

The pics turned out great and she loved it, wasn't scared at all, I thought she'd like to dig in the sand and she did.

Yep, did take her to the beach, not a very busy beach though, (it was on the edge of Botany Bay) no sunscreen    she sat under the cancer council tent  8) most of the time, as long as she could see me in the water she was happy and I took food too.I was going to put her in for a swim ,but thought better of it.

We were only out there for about 2 hours and she was exausted when we got home. People keep saying ' I've never seen a bunny on the beach before.' I've taken some of our other buns on a beach before and ended up carrying them because they didn't want to dig in the sand.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Apr 22, 2011)

Awwww, too cute. Thanks for sharing.  :wink:


----------



## cthylla (Apr 22, 2011)

These pictures are pure WIN.  

I may need to make the one of the bunny on the rock facing the camera my summer desktop background!  Do you have a larger version?  Feel free to stamp it or anything..... SO CUTE.


----------



## Relle (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for the comments, I do have a larger version of these, but am going to keep them for myself.


----------



## IanT (May 3, 2011)

thats so friggin cuttte!!!

Yeaaaah last bunny i owned served better as a guarddog... lil dude would literally attack everything... he was the ware-rabbit....

 

i also had another one before that which was waaay more docile... his name was pasta... yeaaaah i named him after my favorite food lol (this was when i was like 5)


.... love lil fuzzy bunnies especially a beach bunny!


----------

